# My dog doesn't chew his food, he inhales it



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

How do I get him to stop being a vacuum cleaner? So far it hasn't caused him any problems and stools are normal, so that's a plus. Is there any reason for me to be concerned?

Thanks


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Some people use this type of bowl to slow fast eaters. Is he eating fast because there is another dog in the house? Does he have his own space to eat in peace? 

I have read there is a concern for bloat...alot of air going in the tummy for those that eat fast.

Some dogs just eat fast.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Platinum-Pets-Slow-Eating-Stainless-Steel-Non-Tip-Dog-Bowl/16529814


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog inhales his food. i'm not concerned
but that doesn't mean i shouldn't be.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

Courtney said:


> Some people use this type of bowl to slow fast eaters. Is he eating fast because there is another dog in the house? Does he have his own space to eat in peace?
> 
> I have read there is a concern for bloat...alot of air going in the tummy for those that eat fast.
> 
> Some dogs just eat fast.



I don't think that would stop him, because even if i just give him a few pieces, he wont chew, it's straight to swallowing. No other dogs in the house, and he definitely gets to eat in peace.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I put water in it to keep them from choking.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the same problem, this bowl slows her down a lot

Dogs: Bowls - JW Pet

She still eats too fast for my liking and doesn't chew her food, but it probably slows her down by 50%


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

PS. the other thing I'll sometimes do is put her meals in a treat dispensing ball so she has to work at it to get her food out.


----------



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

Adele does the same thing, it doesn't concern me as much
as her aggressive play biting. We do have another dog
in the house, so I'm 100% conviced thats the reason.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I feed raw and I noticed that when I give my dog grounded up food or any food that's in small pieces she just swallows, no chewing. But if I feed her raw meat in its original form - with the bones, not cut up much - she will chew and savor it.


----------



## dazzler1657 (Mar 26, 2014)

My 10 week old is the same, its like she possessed, the food is Purina dry food. Shes putting on weight nicely. She eats in a quiet place with no distractions, she eats three times a day but attacks the food like its her last meal on earth ! Will she just grow out of it ?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dazzler1657 said:


> My 10 week old is the same, its like she possessed, the food is Purina dry food. Shes putting on weight nicely. She eats in a quiet place with no distractions, she eats three times a day but attacks the food like its her last meal on earth ! Will she just grow out of it ?


She may slow down with age. Puppies get all their food in training at my house, so it is hand fed a little bit at a time over the course of the day. If I have an adult dog that wolfs his food, I make sure it is moist. I also feed in little installments teaching the dog to have patience.

It's your dog, and I'm not being judgemental here, but Purina dog food is really less than optimal for your dog's development and health. I would suggest that you do some research, if you haven't already, and make an informed decision about what to feed your dog.

Purina Puppy Chow (Dry) from www.dogfoodadvisor.com


And yes... I know this thread is a year and a half old before someone points it out LOL


----------



## dazzler1657 (Mar 26, 2014)

David Winners said:


> She may slow down with age. Puppies get all their food in training at my house, so it is hand fed a little bit at a time over the course of the day. If I have an adult dog that wolfs his food, I make sure it is moist. I also feed in little installments teaching the dog to have patience.
> 
> It's your dog, and I'm not being judgemental here, but Purina dog food is really less than optimal for your dog's development and health. I would suggest that you do some research, if you haven't already, and make an informed decision about what to feed your dog.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks

im curious as to the food, ive had Ellie 2 weeks now and took her off wet food after to speaking to a vet at a local store, and they recommended Wainwrights dry food, so I slowly moved her onto that. I then took her for her second vacinations, and the said Wainwrights was rubbish and full of crap, and to use Purina Pro Plan specially formulated for GS, so I have now on that ! 

What do you recommend and why ? Im always open to advice, and thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I personally feed Blue Buffalo when I'm away from home because the wife hates dealing with raw, and when I'm there, I feed a variety of raw proteins. I do this because I believe it is best for their health, and it shows in their appearance and demeanor when they are eating well.

There are better foods out there than the BB I feed. It is a compromise between cost, availability and quality that works for us and our dogs.

If you look at the site I linked to, Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor, there is a wealth of information there that you may use to form your own opinion. Many people feed many different foods for varying reasons. You just have to find what works for you.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Our Malamute used to inhale her food. I now pit three nylabones on top of her food to slow her down.
It works.


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

One dog we have is too stubborn to fall for anything in the bowl he picks it up and drops it outside the bowl and goes to inhaling once again!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I put a good amount of water in the bowl with kibble it and it does slow him down. 
With raw he takes his time, so no problem there. Or I give him his kibble in a treat dispenser toy.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, we feed raw food, and I hand-feed both my dogs simultaneously (one with the right hand and the other with the left out of their respective bowls). Juno is also a vacuum cleaner, so the second time she vomited her food right after eating, I switched to hand-feeding, and not only vomiting stopped, but she is now waits for me to hand her the food vs trying to get it from the bowl. I found hand-feeding to be a great bonding time with my dogs and fun for us all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can put the food in a muffin tin so he has to work harder to get the food


----------

